# brake and suspension upgrade



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi, 

I recently bought a cruze hatchback 2017 and I would like to know if upgrading the brake and suppression system with GM kit will have any impact on MPG. Also, would the car be noisy if I upgrade it? one of the reasons I chose this model was because it's not noisy. 

Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

haroldiri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a cruze hatchback 2017 and I would like to know if upgrading the break and suppression system with GM kit will have any impact on MPG. Also, would the car be noisy if I upgrade it? one of the reasons I chose this model was because it's not noisy.
> 
> Thanks!


Instead of creating multiple threads with the same basic question, stick to your first one and subscribe to it. That way you can keep track of what answers are being given. You're more likely to get more favorable treatment from other members if you follow the rules. If you want to link the two questions, you can add the link in your post as I have done here above. 

I would also suggest using a word processor to spell check your typing (assuming your not on a phone) or using the built in spell check. All of that will go towards getting you better answers.

Again, Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Doubt it would be any more noisy, but it will probably ride more stiffly.


----------

